# Cloverdale lake



## Bagin13 (Sep 14, 2016)

Does anyone have any idea about whether cloverdale lake in Concord is private or open to the public? Would love to check it out.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Private


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

very private


----------



## Mind37 (May 17, 2021)

ducknut141 said:


> very private


How does one become a member?


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

You need to have a member sponser you first, then apply and get accepted. Then pay the membership dues, and volunteer for grounds keeping. I looked into buying a cottage there, but then I fished both lakes. Not all that great tbh. If it was managed properly, it would be an amazing fishery. Now the deer and turkey hunting is fantastic because only two guys hunt that private acreage that I know of and seen the monster bucks they get every year.


----------



## Don lane (Jun 15, 2020)

The fishing is spectacular, been going for a year. You must just of caught it on a bad day. Its managed just fine and the fishing is exceptional , if you have even the slightest clue how to fish.


----------



## CrappieJiggin (May 18, 2021)

allwayzfishin said:


> You need to have a member sponser you first, then apply and get accepted. Then pay the membership dues, and volunteer for grounds keeping. I looked into buying a cottage there, but then I fished both lakes. Not all that great tbh. If it was managed properly, it would be an amazing fishery. Now the deer and turkey hunting is fantastic because only two guys hunt that private acreage that I know of and seen the monster bucks they get every year.


I want to know who took you fishing there because they didn't show you the right spots. I've been a member for 18 years and always absolutely slay fish.


----------



## Don lane (Jun 15, 2020)

CrappieJiggin said:


> I want to know who took you fishing there because they didn't show you the right spots. I've been a member for 18 years and always absolutely slay fish.


You aren't kidding. Best lake ive ever fished
The upper can have its moments, but a bad day is a dozen


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Ok. So what I meant was...the perch are decent eaters, the crappie are on average 9-12" and bass are of decent size too. I personally wasn't impressed imo. I guess for a small private lake, I was expecting a fishery like the old girl scout camp in Leroy. That is also private. And you guys are right tho. I have no idea what I'm doing when I go fishing. 😂


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

allwayzfishin said:


> . And you guys are right tho. I have no idea what I'm doing when I go fishing. 😂


I wasn't going to say anything, but...


----------



## Bassdude (Feb 2, 2006)

I live in the area and am looking to become a member. Is there any contact information?


----------



## Mattstarke (10 mo ago)

CrappieJiggin said:


> I want to know who took you fishing there because they didn't show you the right spots. I've been a member for 18 years and always absolutely slay fish.


I’m looking to meet a member, just moved in the north end of the swamp


----------

